# 2011 Ford f-250 does 182mph



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, just read the news that a stock drivetrain (with lots of boost from bigger turbos) does 182mph. I am impressed, usually the salt flats traction limitations kill runs like that.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

reventon said:


> Link?


"Mostly Stock" Ford F-250 Runs 182 MPH at Bonneville | The Smoking Tire


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Impressive. Must have been one hell of a ride!

Looks like they lowered it slightly too:


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

It must have looked funny with the 100 or 120mph speedo buried that far. Reminds me of the 80s when you could point the 5.0 mustangs 85mph speedo almost back to 0 on high speed runs.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Stock tyres hey fella ?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

:grin:You mean theres an American vehicle that goes over 120 mph ?:grin:

( every old car I see at the local car show goes 120 )


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a short clip of the run I found on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU95tvUv7v0


----------

